# New Tortoise Owner



## e.payne0300

Hi everyone,
Just got given Yoda today and already love him to bits but am unsure what type of tortoise he is. He is around 5 inches long with darker marks near the center of his scutes. He is also green-ish in color and believed to be around 9 years old and is very mobile. 
Would be very appreciative of some help identifying and then some tips for looking after him!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Horsfield.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

__





Tortsmad UK ~ Russian Tortoises/Horsfield Tortoises


Tortsmad is a UK tortoise site dedicated to tortoise keeping in the UK, we have a UK tortoise breeders list, and information on tortoise diet, tortoises in the wild, housing, tortoise vets and much more



www.tortsmad.com


----------



## e.payne0300

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortsmad UK ~ Russian Tortoises/Horsfield Tortoises
> 
> 
> Tortsmad is a UK tortoise site dedicated to tortoise keeping in the UK, we have a UK tortoise breeders list, and information on tortoise diet, tortoises in the wild, housing, tortoise vets and much more
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortsmad.com


Thank you for the quick reply and subsequent help! Is his green coloring anything to be worried about?


----------



## purplepixie

e.payne0300 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply and subsequent help! Is his green coloring anything to be worried about?


Horsfields can vary in colour, but you might see a difference in a new set up. The things to look for are any damage to the shell, a dry nose and bright shiny eyes:0)
And of course getting the right setup inside. But this time of the year they need to be outside where they thrive:0)


----------



## e.payne0300

purplepixie said:


> Horsfields can vary in colour, but you might see a difference in a new set up. The things to look for are any damage to the shell, a dry nose and bright shiny eyes:0)
> And of course getting the right setup inside. But this time of the year they need to be outside where they thrive:0)


Thanks!


----------



## SueBoyle

Horsfields should always be outside as they are a burrowing species. He/she is more greenish due to periods of fast growth. These will darken in time. They are very greedy tortoises as they only eat for a few months in nature, so be careful not to overfeed and don’t give pet shop food, just natural suitable weeds.


----------

